# General TT Forum Section Needed



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

I think we need a new forum section, to go right at the top of the list above the MK1 and MK2 sections for general chat and info.

There needs to be a common ground for all owners to chat, ask questions, show pics of their cars, ask which dealer to use or not use etc etc.

If a new member joins up they now enter either the MK1 or MK2 section depending on which car theyhave bought. Thats fine for info specific to that model, but we're loosing the community which this forum was 6 - 12 months back.

Things like which dealer is reccomended in an area, or anyone use this tuner are not MK1 / MK2 orientated and this is leading to the same questions being asked in two places within the MK1 and MK2 sub comminuties. If there was a general TT section for, well general, info and chat it would go some way to builing up this forum again where the new and original model split has broken this down.

Jae, I know this won't happen overnight, even tho you obviously could if you felt so inclined, but I certainly think it's worth considering. With the ammount of bad feeling and bickering thats been on here lately it may be a good time to build a new bridge for us all, even if we do decide to burn it down again. You need forum members as much as we like having a forum to populate, we all know that.

What does anyone else think?

Nick


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I agree. Questions about dealers, insurance, tyre sellers/fitters, bodywork repairers - all very 'generic' as far as TT models go.

I thought that when the 'UK' board became the 'MK1' board.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm inclined to agree - there are common isssue for both Mk1 and 2 owners - dealers being one.

But what really bugs me at the moment is the number of new threads per day - it is really on the increase. Something like the first 4 pages of the Mk1 forum are active threads - more often than not with the same questions being asked and answered in a handful. And people still don't offer constructive thread titles - more like "I really need help right away" - and that makes it very difficult to "browse" the forum effectively.

Now is the first time that I think subdividing the discussion into areas such as Technical, ICE, Styling, Dealers, Pics etc. would be of benefit. It would atleast encorage people to post in the right section if they're not going to put an informative title on their threads. More than happy to become a moderator to help sort threads into sections if users don't.
Alternatively what about a drop down list of required pre-title text so a thread title might read "Dealers: Avoid X dealer" or "Technical: My rear tie bars have snapped". Then we won't get a worthless raft of thread titles.

It's really bugging me. And can we make the search button huge. So many people could just use it before asking the same question that someone 3 threads below asked (although the poster won't know that since the thread below was "mis-titled").


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> 'lo all
> 
> I think we need a new forum section, to go right at the top of the list above the MK1 and MK2 sections for general chat and info.
> 
> ...


Would be a great idea IMO Nick. Whilst I didn't agree with the segregation of the MKs before, I can see the benefit.....*but* the total community feeling is waning. I rarely visit the MKII Forum as I have no real interest in the fine detail of the car (for financial reasons, not because I don't like it), but when I do glance in there, there are several threads about dealers, tyre suppliers, tuners, etc that are all pretty much mirrored in the MK1 forum.

Also there are several new people on the MKII forum that don't venture out of there at all. I posted a link to my next meet just in case they hadn't seen it in the Events section and got 4 responses from new MKII owners 

A "bridge" Forum would definitely go some way to getting rid of the "them and us" atmosophere currently prevailing


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just give every dealer their own subforum and people can post relevant experience in there.

:lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just get rid of the MkII forum - after all it's just a TT at the end of the day. There is no 150, 180, 225 & 250 forum.....


----------

